# RMAX Combat Sambo Fight Mixed Martial Arts



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2007)

[yt]6cVNePkdRCs[/yt]


----------



## Furtry (Oct 17, 2007)

Why all the pading?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Brian and the padding ie for sparring, that way it takes away alot of the actual hit and lets them go harder without injury. I would imagine any how.


----------

